# Do work son



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Fixing to get with it!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I might be doing a commercial service call, 14' up in the ceiling on a 3" main water service coming into the building.

Got the first 90 leaking.... heading towards the center of the building. I'd rather find someone with propress and have it done that way. 

I need a bigger tip for my torch to get that hot enough and make sure it's 100%. 

I've done DWV, not pressure that size. 2" is the highest I've dealt with and that was manageable.



That looks like 3-5-7 grand of copper pipe right there...

Are any of those for medical gas, hence the caps....? 

Haven't been around commercial in a great while.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Must be some hospital to have a 2-1/2 med gas header...

WHOAH...!!! Did my eyes fail me? Or did I just witness the great DP admit weakness?!?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

use a oxy acetylene set plenty of heat. or A32 tip 


DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I might be doing a commercial service call, 14' up in the ceiling on a 3" main water service coming into the building.
> 
> Got the first 90 leaking.... heading towards the center of the building. I'd rather find someone with propress and have it done that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes it's a hospital job. The addition I posted pictures on last week.

We have to tie on to existing services to run the new building. Medical, Domestic, and Hydronic.

That 2 1/2 is for the domestic cold feed. We have to pull a tee on 5 inch copper. 

The 3 inch and 4 inch cleaned and capped are for medical gas. We have two vacuum pumps to set on mechanical room floor and a ton of pipe to run to tie into existing main. 

3 and 4 inch weld pipe is for heating and chilled water.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Must be some hospital to have a 2-1/2 med gas header...
> 
> WHOAH...!!! Did my eyes fail me? Or did I just witness the great DP admit weakness?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 

Absolutely. There's more where that came from as well. :thumbsup: I just do the easy stuff these days. (residential)



ranman said:


> use a oxy acetylene set plenty of heat. or A32 tip


Yep! I even told the guy that is probably the best way to do it. He said his HVAC guy has one of those smaller tank kits on his truck. 


I used to have a W-6 tip for my torch years ago that'd turn 1/2" and 3/4" copper white in less than a minute, but would chirp so loud that it would hurt your ears using it. Have no clue where it ended up in the massive piles of stuff I have.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I might be doing a commercial service call, 14' up in the ceiling on a 3" main water service coming into the building.
> 
> Got the first 90 leaking.... heading towards the center of the building. I'd rather find someone with propress and have it done that way.
> 
> ...


Use a rose bud tip, Ive done 3" Main in a hotel with it


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Use a rose bud tip, Ive done 3" Main in a hotel with it


Rose buds are the definite way to go on the bigger copper, biggest I have soldered is 6 inch.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a helper once that thought it was called, " captain clean." Nice project.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

If you photoshop the crane out of the 2nd pic, it will look like a miracle with the little albino Jesus there.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> If you photoshop the crane out of the 2nd pic, it will look like a miracle with the little albino Jesus there.


Haha, that's funny! Didn't notice that till you mentioned it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Couple hundred feet run in two days, all different sizes. 4 in line is vacuum line.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good PM. the only reason I don't like Sil-fos is because of how it looks.

I've had to be T.S.S.A. Certified for brazing on a few jobs and the very first time, the inspector told me it was a fail before he even cut it apart. The worse it looks, the better it is...(to a certain extent of course).

So by that definition PM... your work looks "good" :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks bro, I'm the same way, about the only way to make it look descent is after the joint cools wipe it down with a dry rag, knock off the black off the fitting.

Whenever I get a minute to slow down I'll be sending those stickers. Hopefully first of next week.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> If you photoshop the crane out of the 2nd pic, it will look like a miracle with the little albino Jesus there.


kinda like this ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

where was that jesus thing when we had to take that cast iron tub to the 3rd floor yesterday?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Looks good PM. the only reason I don't like Sil-fos is because of how it looks.
> 
> I've had to be T.S.S.A. Certified for brazing on a few jobs and the very first time, the inspector told me it was a fail before he even cut it apart. The worse it looks, the better it is...(to a certain extent of course).
> 
> ...


 



What does that stand for? My medical gas certification is from NITC (National Inspecting Testing Corporation).

My cert. card says:

ASME IX Brazer
ASME 6010 Installer


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> where was that jesus thing when we had to take that cast iron tub to the 3rd floor yesterday?


we, i don't remember you helping drag it up them stairs LOL


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> kinda like this ?


Lol that's awesome!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What does that stand for? My medical gas certification is from NITC (National Inspecting Testing Corporation).
> 
> My cert. card says:
> 
> ...


Technical Standards and Safety Authority

http://www.tssa.org/home/default.asp

They are a governing body that regulate many things like welding and gas to boilers and all types of pressure vessels

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thats hard work*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Absolutely. There's more where that came from as well. :thumbsup: I just do the easy stuff these days. (residential)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would not want to touch that stuff ..... like you Dunbar I am already too spoiled to mess with hanging that or trying to fix a leak in a 3 inch copper line...

let someone else do it.......

In Indianapolis, they have a mess on their hands right now with the LUCAS OIL STADIUM... where the super bowl is supposed to be this year.....

they ran ssomething like a mile or two of 6 inch galvanized water pipe through the place and its already getting pin holes in the pipe only after 5 years...... 

 they are cutting it all out and re-doing the whole thing in SS pipe..... 

I dont know if they will
be going after the original plumbers bond or not...

its just an ugly mess for someone.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I would not want to touch that stuff ..... like you Dunbar I am already too spoiled to mess with hanging that or trying to fix a leak in a 3 inch copper line...
> 
> let someone else do it.......
> 
> ...


If it was a signed and sealed with stamped plans then it falls on the mechanical engineer that designed it.

We install these systems by the plans and what the mechanical engineer draws. 

A lot of times they put clauses in there that will keep them from getting a lawsuit put on them, but with the type of pipe they make that decision. 

Now if some master plumber came in and just threw in 6 inch galvo then yeah he is dead to rights screwed.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoy doing plumbing. ALL of it. From a leaking toilet tank to silver soldering 4 inch copper. Service and New Construction are two different ball games but I love them both. 

People ask me all the time what we specialize in here, I tell them all things plumbing related. We can do it all.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What does that stand for? My medical gas certification is from NITC (National Inspecting Testing Corporation).
> 
> My cert. card says:
> 
> ...


It's a Canadian Thing... :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> we, i don't remember you helping drag it up them stairs LOL


 
And, you never will. Become a member of the RA gang and you won't have to do it either.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Couple hundred feet run in two days, all different sizes. 4 in line is vacuum line.


How many warm bodies you have on that project and how much time if you don't mind me asking. Nice work btw. Looks like an interesting project.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

5 journeyman and one apprentice for right now. Maybe bring on a couple of more apprentices as job progresses.

Little over a year and a half, should be wrapping up in the summer of next year.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Installing hangers before beams are sprayed with fire proofing.


----------

